# people who feed zuchini, please read... thanks



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i was just wondering how long you guys keep your peice of zuchini in your tank, and if you do anything special to prepare it, or you do you just cut a slice off and attach it to a rock with something... i want to start feeding my cichlids more than just the pellet food, but not sure if i need to take skin off, remove seeds, boil it, etc...

if you can let me know, great.
thanks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I blanch a slice of it (slice, put in pan of water, bring to a boil for about a minute, then remove to cool) attach it to a rock with a clean rubber band, and sink it in the tank.

I don't feed zuchini to my cichlids, they tend to pretty much ignore it, but my plecos love it. I drop it in at bedtime and remove it first thing in the a.m..


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

It sounds like you want to supplement their diets so I suggest romaine lettuce. I just use a veggie clip after rinsing under tap water for a few moments. They will graze on it all day so after a day just remove the vein thats left.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i just want to give them variety... i am sure they don't care, but it's the same way with my dogs... i give them different kinds of treats a few times a week... 

plus, vege's might keep the cost of food down just a little bit...

thanks so far guys.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i quarter it, attach it into a suction cup clip i robbed off a heater, and stick it to the glass. most fish pick out the center and leave the skin for the pleco.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

I use strips of lead to anchor it down. I've found that there doesn't seem to be any long term affects on fish health with using lead to anchor plants down for example... The way I see it, if it does dissolve it does so very slowly and as long as you keep up water changes it should stay at a low level. I also use Prime which detoxifies heavy metals...


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Hit or miss with our guys. Our pleco's (13" sailfin and two small BN's) don't seem to care for it. I used a veggie clip near the bottom overnight with no change the next morning.

Our severums mouth it, spit it out, and give me the "no, really" look. :lol:

The chocolate doesn't even bother...

...but our 6" black belt absolutely LOVES it. I slice it thin, and then sorta dice it smallish squares... then feed it a few "squares" at a time. She'll only eat fresh zuc that has just been put in the tank. Any leftover will never get eaten. I guess it's kind of a treat.

-Ryan


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

I blanch mine also, toss it in the tank, remove what's not eaten the next day....if there is any.
Most of my loaches I have in with the Cichlids, eat it before anyone else has a chance to.


----------



## Patience (Dec 3, 2007)

My Cichlids-- 2 Haps and several types of mbuna love it.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I remember seeing a post of a fish with a rubber-band sticking out of its anus. I guess they look like worms to a fish. I never found out if it passed the rubber-band without problems. Anyway, I stopped using rubber bands to hold veggies to rocks.

I cut zuchini in half, slice the halves in two and steam in the microwave with a little water for 1 min. Then I stick a fork in the fat end as a weight and put it and the fork in the tank.

In this picture you don't see it but there is a fork that is weighing it down.


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

I usually just attach a slice of it to a rock and most of my herbivores love it. I usually remove it after about 12 hours though, so any leftovers don't rot and cloud the water.


----------

